# Sassy had bloody diaherra, not doing well



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

My little senior girl Sassy started having bloody diaherra, not just blood in diaherra but pools of blood and lots of it. She is on 3 different kinds of meds. but she won't eat and I am having to give water with a syrgin. now they said to give her shots of fluids and hopefully get her back to eating.
I am asking that all you prayer warriors, please pray for my little girl. she only 3 pounds so she can't go long with out eating. Thanks everyone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh so sorry poor little thing,i hope she will recover,keep us up dated


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope she gets better and that the meds help her...sending prayers your way...


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

My prayers are with you and Sassy!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh doesn't sound good what have the vets said?? Hope she gets better


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for your replys and prayers. the vet thinks it is an infection, she had a problem about 6 months ago but it wasn't as bad as it is now, anyway they are treating it with the same medication. I have given her 1 injection of fluids, and she finally ate a little chicken. this was the first time she has ate since monday morning. I have been giving her a high calorie paste and syrgin water, Monday night was when she had the most blood diaherra. she usually sleeps with me but keep wanting down, after taking her out once, I put her in the bathroom where there is a puppy pad and a bed and when I got up the next morning it looked like a blood bath in there, it was awful. Meds seem to have stoped the bleeding part. her poo is still diaherra but it looks dark not bright red like it was. Now I just have to get her back to eating and keep the fluids coming. Was so happy she finally ate a little chicken. Thank you for the prayer, we arn't over this yet, she is just so old and little, it breaks my heart to see her sick. I will keep updating and let you know how she is doing.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor Sassy, prayers are being sent for you both (((HUGS)))


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Poor little thing....I do hope she improves... that was good that she ate some chicken, maybe that will get her feeling a little stronger....My little girl who is only 2 yrs. old has terrible time with severe colitis and has bloody diarrhea on occasions. The meds. help a lot and it calms down, but it is so scary to see this happen.
Get well thoughts for your baby...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bless her little heart. I will pray that she can turn this around and recovery quickly. You're in my thoughts and prayers hon *Hugs*


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope shes on the mend soon.

Poor sassy, keep us posted x


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww poor lil baby....i hope she feels better soon...xxxx


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, it is VERY scary. I don't know what colitis is, the meds they put Sassy on are---albon, amforal and suctalfate plus the fluids I am injucting (not sure what's in the fluid) and I think the suctalfate is only to coat her tummy so the other meds don't hurt her. Do you use any of these?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Poor Sassy.  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sassy had 3 fluid injections yesterday and has had 1 today so far. She drank a little water on her on this morning but not enough. She is eating a little chicken, so much better than she was on Tuesday and Wed. but still not over it. She is still having diaherra but we're down to 3 or 4 times a day and only drops of blood now. She was able to sleep with me last night (wraped in a seperate blanket) to help contain any accidents. Please keep her in your prayers. I appreciate you all. Linda


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chloes twig has colitis you may need to change her diet to something grain free and find something that doesn't irritate her


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes..the vet has given Lulubelle the suctalfate and she also takes Cimetidine Hydro liquid. There was another med that they gave her which looked similiar to Pepto-Bismol (what humans take for stomach upsets..coats the tummy too) and she has also gotten injections too, but can't remember the name.
Colitis is inflammation of the colon lower bowel area and causes the lining to get mucousy and bleed. In my dogs case she has extreme food allergies and just the tiniest drop of the wrong food or one bite of a treat that has something she is allergic to will set it off. 
There are different types of inflammations and infections that can involve the colon and I'm not an expert on all of it, but it can take awhile to clear up sometimes. What does not help probably in her case is that she is older. But the meds. they give her should help and make her much more comfortable. the doctor told me that if Lulubelle cannot tolerate the food she is on now (we have tryed them all!) she will have to be put on a diet of boiled chicken and rice. 
I hope the little angel keeps improving and her tummy gets back to normal...
Hugs,,,Darlene


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Poor Sassy I am so sorry I am praying.She is a real sweet heart and I love her.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> Yes..the vet has given Lulubelle the suctalfate and she also takes Cimetidine Hydro liquid. There was another med that they gave her which looked similiar to Pepto-Bismol (what humans take for stomach upsets..coats the tummy too) and she has also gotten injections too, but can't remember the name.
> Colitis is inflammation of the colon lower bowel area and causes the lining to get mucousy and bleed. In my dogs case she has extreme food allergies and just the tiniest drop of the wrong food or one bite of a treat that has something she is allergic to will set it off.
> There are different types of inflammations and infections that can involve the colon and I'm not an expert on all of it, but it can take awhile to clear up sometimes. What does not help probably in her case is that she is older. But the meds. they give her should help and make her much more comfortable. the doctor told me that if Lulubelle cannot tolerate the food she is on now (we have tryed them all!) she will have to be put on a diet of boiled chicken and rice.
> I hope the little angel keeps improving and her tummy gets back to normal...
> Hugs,,,Darlene


Thanks for the info Darlene, Sassy is still slowly improving. She is still having diaherra but not as often and she is eating a little better. I took her back to vet this morning to have her checked again. I have not had to inject fluids today, thankfully, they were really starting to hurt her. If needed she will stay on the chicken and rice too. I'm just so happy she's eating again. If the diaherra would just stop. sigh, but staying positive, she is doing better. Thank God.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> Poor Sassy I am so sorry I am praying.She is a real sweet heart and I love her.


Oh Thank you, you have no idea how much that means to me. and prayers work, she is getting better but still weak, has a hard time walking, kind of staggers (a little like a drunk) it seems to be in her hind quarters that she has problems. She still has diaherra but only a little bit of blood. she is eating and drinking (hope she drinks enough so I don't have to give any more shots) Vet said today to just keep doing what I am and come back Monday if she still has diaherra. Praying she doesn't. Thank you for your love and support.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad she is doing a little better.I will con. to pray.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope little Sassy feels better soon , my Kirby used to get Colitis often ( now he only gets it now and again ) He is only able to eat one type of food and as long as he doesn't get anything different he is normally ok .. I understand your worry and know how fragile chi's are and am thinking of you , Kirby sends Sassy get well ' hugs ' x


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your continued prayers and support. We made it thru Friday without giving fluid injections. She still has a wobble when she walks and would prefer to just sit or lay but she does hold her head up and is more alert now. She also doesn't seem to know when she has to pee, she doesn't move or squirm or anything, she will just be sittling there (usually on my lap and just go) also has peed on me in my bed the last 2 nights. Diaherra is much smaller amounts and down to a couple a day. She has finished all her meds so hoping we don't have ANY diaherra today. Thanks to all of you. Wishing you all a very merry and blessed Christmas. Linda and Sassy.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad Sassy is doing a little bit better. I'm so sorry she is so sick.  I'm sure you're just sick with worry. Praying that she keeps getting stronger.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Praying little Sassy gets well soon!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How is little Sassy doing today?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wondering how sassy is doing today. Poor baby is going through a tough time. Btw.. You had mentioned she is a senior, how old is she?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for asking and keeping Sassy in your thoughts and prayers. She is doing sooo much better. She is eating and drinking well. I still only have her on rice and chicken but she loves it.
Her poo has turned into soft not just water like it was. woo-hoo!!!
The only think that still seems off is she still doesn't seem to know when she needs to pee. There was a couple of times she would be sitting on my lap and didn't try to get down or even move and would just start peeing. Yesterday I started to let her go outside again and she went everytime I let her out, (before yesterday I was keeping her inside and use a puppy pad) But last night she peed on the bed again. Normally she tries to get down if she has to go but ever since she got sick she just lays there, doesn't move or anything. Does anyone have any thoughts on this, what could be going on or wrong? anyway I did not have to go back to vet today, I did call them and update them on how she was doing and they were pleased with her progress. 
I truly appreciate all of you who have keep her and me in your prayers. Thanks everyone


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I am so glad she is doing better..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw that sounds like a big improvement from before! Hopefully she'll start feeling 100% soon and be able to move and go potty when she needs to! Bless her little heart! I know how scary it is to go through something different with them and worried for their health! *Hugs* Praying for Sassy to get back to her old self!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Maybe she has a bladder or kidney infection.

Lori


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Maybe she has a bladder or kidney infection.
> 
> Lori


Maybe??? I may have to take her back to vet if it doesn't stop soon. And sorry I missed your last post, Sassy is at least 14 years old, she was a rescue, that I got about 10 1/2 years ago, she was suppose to be 2 at the time but vet said she was 4 or 5 years then, so that makes her 14 or 15 now. Poor little old girl, she is the love of my life.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad she is doing better.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> So glad she is doing better.


Thank you, her poo is still soft but not diaherra. I am still feeding only rice and chicken. Does any one know if this diet could keep her poo soft or is she still recovering?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rice and chicken aren't a complete diet. No calcium, for one thing. This should be a short term plan and not long term. Can you transition back to her regular food slowly? I'd be worried about deficiencies. There is nothing in rice or chicken to bind stool so I would guess she'll continue to have loose stools.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Rice and chicken aren't a complete diet. No calcium, for one thing. This should be a short term plan and not long term. Can you transition back to her regular food slowly? I'd be worried about deficiencies. There is nothing in rice or chicken to bind stool so I would guess she'll continue to have loose stools.


Awww, that makes sense, thank you. I was just so worried to try to put her back on regular food to soon. 
Do you know what I would have to add if I wanted to keep going with chicken and rice?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> Awww, that makes sense, thank you. I was just so worried to try to put her back on regular food to soon.
> Do you know what I would have to add if I wanted to keep going with chicken and rice?


Are you wanting to home cook for her? If so, you will have to do some supplementation as cooking depletes nutrients and they will have to be added back in. Here's a site with some good information on how to start researching home cooking ....

DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not for sure, I just want to do what will make life the best it can be for Sassy. She's old and deserves the best I can give her. Thanks for the web site and all your help.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> I'm not for sure, I just want to do what will make life the best it can be for Sassy. She's old and deserves the best I can give her. Thanks for the web site and all your help.


I think a home cooked diet sounds like a great way to feed Sassy. Old dogs deserve the best.  

Here's one that looks pretty balanced ....

2.25 lb ground beef 
1/8 lb sliced beef liver 
1/2 lb cubed beef kidney 
1 lb cubed beef heart 
1 lb cubed beef tripe (or one can of the canned beef tripe like the tripett brand) 
3 tsp egg shell (dried and powdered and add after everything is cooked)
small can oysters with juice
1 cup raw shelled pumpkin seeds 
1/2 cup organic cranberries
1/2 cup organic blueberries

Cook in a large pot. Then portion out into ziplock bags or tupperware containers. 

I would probably add a supplement such as Nupro to make sure you are covering all your bases. It has vitamins/minerals in a liver powder that most dogs really like and that way you'd have a little insurance against deficiencies in a recipe. (nuprosupplement.com)

Don't use a general dog vitamin such as Pet Tabs. They have been proven to be contaminated with lead. Why they are still on the market I don't know. 

Some people will supplement with a child's vitamin.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I think a home cooked diet sounds like a great way to feed Sassy. Old dogs deserve the best.
> 
> Here's one that looks pretty balanced ....
> 
> ...


That does look pretty good and would make quite alot, I wouldn't have to cook everyday, that's a plus. lol Wonder if it freezes well?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> That does look pretty good and would make quite alot, I wouldn't have to cook everyday, that's a plus. lol Wonder if it freezes well?


I was told it freezes great. Just portion it out and take out what you need. That would be enough food for quite awhile.


----------

